

Why C++ Programmers Aren't Moving to Go - professorplumb
http://commandcenter.blogspot.it/2012/06/less-is-exponentially-more.html

======
AYBABTME
How many times in a row can the same post be submitted?

------
greenyoda
Posted yesterday, 268 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6417319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6417319)

------
static_typed
Maybe it is related to this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainwashing](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainwashing)

If they post the same thing enough times, we become fatigued, inured, and even
welcoming of an end with Go, just for the quiet in posting about how great
life with Go could be, if only the incessant posting could stop.

We get it - a chosen few like Go, like the bore in the party with the single
subject, trapping unwitting guests the kitchen, constantly going on.

What we haven't worked out - beyond the creator of Go wandering around Google,
saying "Don't you know who I am?" whenever the technical merits of Go are
questioned, is why Go even exists, and why we should down perfectly good tools
for a new tool with a handle made of razor blades, and head made of glass, and
usefulness yet to be proven.

Go? Be gone!

